# Nikon D750′s Unsecured WiFi - Anyone with a Smartphone Can Steal Your Photos



## peterisviksna (Sep 26, 2014)

I guess with Nikon it's always something...

I'm not a brand hater or fanboy, but it seems that with every recent body Nikon has released there's always some issue. Is that the tradeoff you have to make with when pushing out so many bodies in such a short timeframe? 

I know this particular issue is not that much of an issue when you think about it, I was trying to refer more to all the issues they've had lately with their new bodies. In reality, though, I bet there will be plenty of people who forget/don't know/don't care about turning the security on, meaning it could lead to stolen images. 

Thoughts? 

http://petapixel.com/2014/09/25/nikon-d750-uses-unsecure-wifi-network-meaning-anyone-with-a-smartphone-can-get-their-hands-on-your-photos/


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 26, 2014)

peterisviksna said:


> Thoughts?



This is embarrassing, though it must be said the problem is that the *default* option opens the camera to data theft and you can change to a secure setting. Plus of course they'll release a fw update in no time.

However, to put this in perspective: Nikon is "just" a imaging company, but tons of products of dedicated information technology specialists like routers and phones have similar gaping security holes, Most prominently these are default passwords not enforced to be changed by the user and hidden maintenance backdoors. 

So it's only good for a quick chuckle by the Canon crowd - but with Nikon's faster product policy, flaws are more likely. For a conservative company like Canon, this is less likely, for good (stability) or worse (lagging behind the bleeding edge).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 26, 2014)

It only affects those camera users that don't read the manual. The default setting is unsecured. But a little RTFM will make it secure.


----------



## peterisviksna (Sep 27, 2014)

dilbert said:


> It's a direct result of trying to make the WiFi feature easy to use by anyone. Problem is that they made it *easy to use by everyone*.



Ha, well put.



AcutancePhotography said:


> It only affects those camera users that don't read the manual. The default setting is unsecured. But a little RTFM will make it secure.



So you mean most of the camera users? Because, I for one, have never read the manual on any of the cameras or even electronics I've bought. It's like when you have to register somewhere and accept the terms, you just skip to the bottom and click "Agree", only in this case I never even open the manual in the first place. I don't know, maybe that's just me...


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 27, 2014)

peterisviksna said:


> So you mean most of the camera users? Because, I for one, have never read the manual on any of the cameras or even electronics I've bought.



Ah, that's why I was able to manage to look at you through your webcam right now, you'll see the funniest frame grabs around the net tomorrow


----------



## Maiaibing (Sep 27, 2014)

peterisviksna said:


> I guess with Nikon it's always something...
> Thoughts?


Mindless ramble... It's a complete non-issue as you can just secure the wifi. I'd really very much like to see the same _options _with Canon thank you very much.

I - for one - would be very happy to have the _option _of going unsecured with my 70D which is a mess and pain to set up and use on different ipads, iphones computers etc. Unsecured gives _you _flexibility when _you want to _transfer freely and easily. 

So Canon: Great inspiration from Nikon here on how to do wifi. In the future please also let your customers decide what _they want to do _with the pictures _they take_. Thank you.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 27, 2014)

peterisviksna said:


> So you mean most of the camera users? Because, I for one, have never read the manual on any of the cameras or even electronics I've bought. It's like when you have to register somewhere and accept the terms, you just skip to the bottom and click "Agree", only in this case I never even open the manual in the first place. I don't know, maybe that's just me...



It may be just you. When I was shopping around for my new camera, I downloaded the manuals for all the models I was considering and read them. I find that gives me much more information than just reading someone's review/opinion. 

If you don't read the manual, how do you learn how to set the camera up and what functions it can do?


----------

